# Uses for Willow?



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 1, 2012)

Is there any interest in Willow? The end grain is beautiful, I imagine the boards & turning blocks would look great... Freshly cut. The only boards I've cut from it were from a few 5-7" diamond willows. And they warped badly. Partly my fault for not having enough weight on them. I'm wondering who has used it before, and for what purpose. I'm going to be taking down a 28" dia one tomorrow. Ideas?


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope you get some ideas cause I have a bunch of dry boards. For being very light it is strong.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 1, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> Is there any interest in Willow? The end grain is beautiful, I imagine the boards & turning blocks would look great... Freshly cut. The only boards I've cut from it were from a few 5-7" diamond willows. And they warped badly. Partly my fault for not having enough weight on them. I'm wondering who has used it before, and for what purpose. I'm going to be taking down a 28" dia one tomorrow. Ideas?



Got any pictures of the end grain ?


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm taking the tree down tomorrow. I'll get some pictures of the grain.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 2, 2012)

well, if the price is right id take 2 of the biggest flat rate box's jammed with cut-offs for charcoal making. ( minimal bark )


----------



## NeilYeag (Aug 2, 2012)

Cricket Bats are made from willow. But I don't suspect there is a great deal of demand for same in your neck of the woods.


----------

